# Peyia large supermarkets?



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

I went yesterday to Peyia. I spent a few hours looking around but I did not see any large supermarkets. I am therefore wondering where residents do their large-scale grocery shopping?

On the main road from Paphos in to Peyia there are shops including kiosks, a couple of small supermarkets, a Papantoniou bakery, etc., which would be fine for day-to-day grocery shopping.

But what about larger-scale grocery shopping? Where do Peyia residents go for the nearest large supermarket? I noticed a Papantoniou supermarket in Chlorakas. Is this the nearest option?


----------



## electric-magic (Apr 9, 2014)

Philippos Supermarket at coral bay.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

electric-magic said:


> Philippos Supermarket at coral bay.


OK, many thanks. So for someone without a car, bus number 616 would be the one to use?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Phillipos also have an older store in the centre of Peyia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Transcend said:


> OK, many thanks. So for someone without a car, bus number 616 would be the one to use?


Not having a car if you are living full time in Peyia is not to be recommended.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

Veronica said:


> Not having a car if you are living full time in Peyia is not to be recommended.


Yes, that was what I was thinking yesterday. I went from Paphos on the 607 bus, but it runs only a few times a day (and not at all on Sunday). It is possible to take a 616 bus to Coral Bay and then a 615 to Paphos, but this is not straightforward.

For someone without a car, somewhere either in Paphos or closer to it, would seem to be better options.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Transcend said:


> For someone without a car, somewhere either in Paphos or closer to it, would seem to be better options.


That's quite right. You need to go and view areas that provide all the amenities you need and then seek accommodation. At least you'll get away from the dreadful Phillipos.

Either way, existence here without a car will probably be challenging.

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Transcend said:


> OK, many thanks. So for someone without a car, bus number 616 would be the one to use?


Phillipos will deliver to your door.

My neighbour has no car, but does a big shop once a month. He rings Phillipos, they come and pick him up, he does his shop, then they bring him back to his apartment and help unload the goodies.

Not a bad service.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

MrSpadge said:


> Not a bad service.


No, not bad at all .


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> Either way, existence here without a car will probably be challenging.


Very true, and even in villages closer to Paphos, I can see that a car is more or less an essential. My plan though, was to rent for six-twelve months and then decide whether or not to stay in Cyprus permanently. I therefore did not want to buy a car, and was hoping to survive without one. Maybe I should explore the costs of renting a car long-term. Some of the car rental companies may be prepared to do a deal once the summer holiday period is over.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are plenty of cheapy cars available if you want to keep the cost down. Just check the buy & sell sites on Facebook for Paphos and Polis.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Pete. The cost of renting for 6 months would be far more than the cost of buying a little cheapie which you can then resell later and recoup some of the money.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Yep. I ran the maths with the hire company I use (easyRentaCar- the cheapest, as far as I'm aware), allowing for seasonal variations. For me it costs out to hire because I'm only here about four months a year, scattered over about half a dozen visits. Faffing with taxis at the airport and immobilising the darned thing are a non-starter.

For you I estimate it would be about €6,000. You might be able to get a deal, of course, but as Veronica says, you'll recoup a big chunk of your purchase cost in resale (cars here really hold their value).


----------

